# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Parrotlet 2 βδομάδων

## Gkontos

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου.. 
Έχω πάρει ένα μικρό parrotlet δύο βδομάδων, και θέλω να το εκπαιδευσω ούτως ώστε νατο έχω ελεύθερο στο σπίτι μου χωρίς να φύγει...  Ακόμα να είναι φιλικό καινα μπορείς να το πιάσεις στο χέρι και να παίξεις μαζί του... 

Εχω δει αρκετά βίντεο που τα βλέπω να είναι παιχνιδιαρικα και ελεύθερα στο σπίτι, και κάτι τέτοιο θέλω να κάνω.. 

Το πρόβλημα και το θέμα είναι ότι είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με πουλιά... 

Γι αυτό θέλω όλα τα φώτα σας και τις γνώσεις σας... 

Τι πρέπει να το ταΐζω τώρα που είναι μικρό και κάθε πόσο? Τι χρειάζεται να του πάρω,  τι πρέπει να κάνω,  πως το εκπαιδεύω,  βασικά τα πάντα...  Πείτε μου όλα όσα πρέπει να ξερω..

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη καλησπέρα!!! Μηπως θες να πεις 2 μηνων??? γιατι 15 ημερων ειναι εξωφρενικα μικρο και θα επρεπε να βρισκεται με τους γονεις του!

----------


## Giorgekid

Δημητρη μαλλον 15 ημερων εννοει γιατι λεει καπου "τι πρεπει να το ταιζω τωρα που ειναι μικρο και καθε ποσο.....

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο ΔΕΝ μπορω να διανοηθω οτι πηρε ο φιλος μας πουλακι 15 ημερων και δεν ξερει με καθε λεπτομερια τι πρεπει να του προσφέρει.... σιγουρα ειναι 2 μηνων!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Γιαννη και καλως ηρθες. 

Ο Pet shopαs η εκτροφεας που στο εδωσε, δεν ειναι καθολου καλα στο κεφαλι του!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Και το λιγοτερο που του αξιζει ειναι η καταγγελια. 

15 ημερων θα επρεπε να ειναι με τους γονεις του. 

Εαν δεν εχεις εσυ εμπειρια! οχι να σου δειξει καποιος πως γινεται.. εμπειρια!!!! στο να ταιζεις τοσο μικρους νεοσσους .. το μικρο δεν θα ζησει!!!!!!!!!! 

Πρεπει να το γυρισεις στους γονεις του.

----------


## Gkontos

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου 
Ο εκτροφέας που μου το έδωσε μου είπε ότι 2-4 βδομάδες είναι η καλύτερη ηλικία να το πάρεις..  Και ότι έτσι συνδέεται μαζί σου.. 
Για φαγητό μου έδωσε να του δίνω μια ιδική κρέμα μέχρι να απογαλακτισει.. 

Τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά?

----------


## lagreco69

Βγαλε μια φωτογραφια βρε Γιαννη τον νεοσσο να τον δουμε. 

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

Απο δυο μεχρι τεσσαρων εβδομαδων ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα ηλικιας του νεοσσου. 

Εχεις ταισει ξανα νεοσσο?

----------


## Gkontos

Όχι φίλε μου δεν ξανά ταισα νεοσσό.. 
Φωτογραφίες προσπαθήσω να βαλω αύριο η Τετάρτη πρωί επειδή έχω ενα θέμα με την κάμερα του τηλεφώνου. 
Το πουλί έχει δαχτυλίδι πάντως.. 
Θα επικοινωνήσω με τον άνθρωπο να μου πει ακριβώς πόσο ημερών είναι..

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη εσυ εχεις το μαχαιρι εσυ εχεις και την πιτα!!!! Εγω προσωπικα με τιποτα δεν θα εδινα ενα πουλακι τοσο μικρο για ταισμα στο χερι απο καποιον που δεν ξερει!!!
Αντε να εδινα σε καποιον ενα πουλακι που να ηθελε ταισμα μια φορα την ημερα που και να μην γινει σωστα να μην εχει τοσο μεγαλες επιπτωσεις!!!!

Εγω στην θεση σου θα το πηγαινα πισω στον εκτροφεα και θα του ζητουσα να το παρω οταν απογαλακτιστει.....

----------


## Gkontos

Βρήκα αυτό στο φόρουμ 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...Handfeeding%29

Φίλε θα σε ενημερώσω πόσο χρονών είναι 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## olga

Μα δεν φτάει ο Γιάννης, ο Γιάννης εμπιστεύτικε κάποιον που θεωρητικά ειναι ειδικός και ξέρει πιο είναι το καλύτερο για το πουλί. Κακώς του το έδωσε και χωρίς να τον ενημερωσει  καθόλου για το πόσο δυσκολο είναι να το μεγαλώσει μόνος του.

----------


## mitsman

Εν μέρει εχεις δικιο Αυγη αλλα ο καθενας απο εμας εχει απολυτη ευθύνη των πραξεων του!
Ευχομαι ο Γιαννης να πραξει το καλυτερο για αυτο το πουλακι!

----------


## pasxalis

Ρε παιδια να πω εγω κατι αλλο;οκ λαθος που ειναι στα χερια του εμεις πρεπει να σκεφτουμαι το καλο του μικρου ας μαθουμαι απο που ειναι ο φιλος μας και ισως καποιο μελος που ξερει και μπορει να βοηθησει.τι λετε; φιλε γιαννη κατσε διαβασε πολυ και γρηγρορα μαλιστα ωστε το μικρο να μην εχει θεμα.αν ειναι 15 ημερων θελει και ζεστη ακομα που το εχεις σε κλουβι;

----------


## Gkontos

Ειλικρινά νιώθω χάλια και υπεύθυνος για την άγνοια μου. 
Θα μάθω ακριβώς ποσων ημερών είναι 
Και θα πράξω το καλύτερο.. 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## e2014

πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να πω,κι εκνευριζομαι απολυτα οταν γινονται απο πετσοπαδες τετοια αδιανοητα και τραγικα λαθη.... μπροστα στο χρημα δεν υπολογιζουν τιποτα δυστυχως.... δεν θελω να μπω στη διαδικασια του ποιος φταιει και ποιος οχι,και οι δυο παραπανω εχετε τα δικια σας,ο καθενας απο τη μερια του..... θα συμφωνησω και με την χρυσαυγη,που λεει οτι δεν φταιει ο γιαννης,και με τον δημητρη για την ευθυνη των πραξεων του ο καθενας μας...... φιλε γιαννη ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις με το μικρο σου φιλο,και για εκεινον πανω απο ολα,ωστε να αναπτυχθει σωστα και επειτα για εσενα,για να μπορεις να τον χαιρεσαι και να κανεις αυτα που επιθυμεις......

----------


## mitsman

δεν ξερουμε την ακριβη ηλικια του πουλιου, δεν ξερουμε το βαρος του πουλιου ,δεν ξερουμε την κρεμα που εχει στην διαθεση του ο φιλος μας ,δεν εχουμε εικονα του πουλιου..............
δυσκολο να βοηθησουμε!

----------


## Giorgekid

Πρεπει να συμφωνησω με τον πασχαλη ....,να πει ο συμφορουμιστας την περιοχη που μενει και εαν εχουμε εμπειρο μελος κοντα να του το δωσει για ταισμα....

----------


## Gkontos

Είμαι από Κύπρο παιδιά..   :winky:  
Και είμαι αποφασισμένος να γίνω ξεφτέρι για χάρη του μικρού μου φίλου. 

Λοιπόν το πουλάκι είναι 18 ημερών δλδ σε 3 μέρες γίνεται 3 βδομάδων.. 
Τώρα ταΐζω 4 φορές την μέρα κρεμουλα με σύριγγα από την δεξιά πλευρά του ράμφους.. 
Μέχρι 25 ημερών μου είπε ταΐζω 4 φορές την μερα και μετά 3..
σιγά σιγά μου είπε θα ψάξει μόνο του για σπόρια για αυτό να έχω ενα πιατάκι. 

Προς το παρών το έχω σε ένα παλιό μικρό ενυδρείο μου που το διαμόρφωσα μεσα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι μια ζεστή φωλιά.  Δεν εχω λάμπες αλλα πριονίδι κουβέρτα και ενα μπουλουκακι. 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## e2014

γιαννη καλημερα και ευχομαι να τα πας τελεια με το μικρο αγγελουδι σου!!!! ειναι καλα δηλαδη τωρα το μικρο?? τρωει απο το χερι σου χωρις ιδιαιτερο προβλημα??

----------


## Gkontos

Ναι φίλε μου τρώει...  Με δυσκολεύει λίγο αλλά όλα καλά... 


Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lenia

θέλουμε φωτο οπωσδήποτε.. !!!! εύχομαι τα καλύτερα πραγματικά!!!!

----------


## e2014

καλο αυτο!!!! γιαννη συνεχισε ετσι,κι οποτε ειναι εφικτο ανεβασε και φωτογραφοες να δουμε το μικρο πλασματακι.....

----------


## Gkontos

Οκ παιδιά αύριο θα βγάλω όπωσδοιποτε... 


Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gkontos

Φίλοι μου είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος,  επικοινώνησα με τον άνθρωπο που μου έδωσε το parrotlet και του είπα όλα αυτά που συζητούσαμε και τις ανησυχίες που έχω μήπως δεν τα καταφέρω με το πουλάκι που είναι τόσο μικρό, και ότι φοβάμαι μήπως πεθάνει.. 

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής ο άνθρωπος ήταν κυριολεκτικά κύριος, χωρίς πολλά πολλά μου είπε να το πάρω αύριο πρωί πίσω και θα μου δώσει άλλο που είναι σχεδόν 1ος μήνα..  Βασικά συμφώνησε αμέσως να βοηθήσει και να μου δώσει ενα από αυτά που είχε για τον ίδιο... 

Αύριο θα σας βάλω φωτογραφίες  :Happy:  

Άρα τώρα που λύθηκε αυτό το πρόβλημα θέλω βοήθεια από δω και μπρος  :cool:  :cool:  :cool: 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη ΗΔΗ ειχες την βοηθεια μας, οσα ειπαμε δεν τα ειπαμε ουτε γιατι εχουμε κατι μαζι σου ουτε τιποτα!!!! Τα ειπαμε για το καλο πρωτα απο ολα του πουλιου και καταδευτερον το δικο σου!
Ζητα απο τον εκτροφεα να σου δειξει ΟΛΗ την διαδικασια του ταισματος, πως φτιαχνουμε την κρεμα και πως διατηρουμε την θερμοκρασια ειδικα!!!
Καθως επισης κατι πολυ κρισιμο ειναι η ποσοτητα που θα δινεις και ανα ποσες ωρες!

----------


## e2014

μπραβο γιαννη για αυτο που εκανες!!!! ετσι θα ειναι καλυτερα για ολους!!!! και μην ξεχασεις να κανεις οτι σου ειπε ο δημητρης παραπανω!!!! περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες συντομα!!!! ¨)

----------


## Gkontos

Το έχω πάρει  :Happy:  
Είναι πανέμορφο και έχει ερωτευθεί την γυναίκα μου, δεν θέλει να φύγει από το χέρι της.. 
Είναι γεννημένο 16/2... 

Κάθε πόσο το ταΐζω? Ο άνθρωπος μου είπε 3-4 φορές... 

Πως ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες από Android κινητό στο φόρουμ? 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gkontos

Αυτός είναι ο μικρός Oscar  ::  










Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mitsman

θα κανεις κατα γραμμα οτι ακριβως σου ειπε ο εκτροφεας..... κρεμα σου εμαθε να φτιαχνεις??? ποια κρεμα εχεις?

----------


## antonisveria

να το χαιρεσαι Γιαννη....ειναι πολυ μικρο και πααααρα πολυ ομορφο...να το προσεχεις σαν τα ματια σου......

----------


## Gkontos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :winky:  

Ναι μου έδωσε κρέμα, μου εξηγήσεις πως να την φτιάξω  :Happy:  



Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mitsman

ποια κρέμα σου έδωσε?

----------


## Gkontos

Φιλε δεν θυμάμαι όνομα επειδή μου έβαλε από το κουτί του 


Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη επειδη πολλοι πετσοπαδες νομιζουν οτι τα ξερουν ολα (μπορει να τα ξερει βεβαια ο συγκεκριμενος ) και το ταισμα με κρεμα αν γινει με λαθος μεθοδο ,μπορει να προκαλεσει τον λεγομενο slow crop ,μας περιγραφεις τι σου ειπε ακριβως να κανεις; αν θες βαλε και μια φωτο να δουμε την υφη της κρεμας , πριν την δωσεις

----------


## Vrasidas

> Αυτός είναι ο μικρός Oscar  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Είναι πανέμορφος και θα γίνει ακόμα πιο κούκλος οταν μεγαλώσει. Να τον προσέχεις (είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα το κάνεις όσο καλύτερα μπορείς) να ακολουθείς τις συμβουλές που παίρνεις και να εισαι σίγουρος οτι θα σου ανταποδώσει την προσπάθεια.

----------


## Gkontos

μπορείτε σε παρακαλώ να μου γράψετε βήμα βήμα πώς το ταΐζω την πλευρά κτλ? 

Νομίζω εχω σύγχυσει την δεξιά πλευρά...  Δεξιά όπως το βλέπω και αριστερά του Όσκαρ?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> μπορείτε σε παρακαλώ να μου γράψετε βήμα βήμα πώς το ταΐζω την πλευρά κτλ? 
> 
> Νομίζω εχω σύγχυσει την δεξιά πλευρά...  Δεξιά όπως το βλέπω και αριστερά του Όσκαρ?


οπως τα λες..

----------


## Gkontos

λοιπών έχω πρόβλημα 

Εψές και σήμερα πρωί αρνείται να φάει δλδ μπορεί σε ολη την διαδικασία να πάρει κατω μια με δύο γουλιες, με αποτέλεσμα το φαγητό που έχω στην σύριγγα να παγώνει..  

Βασικά δεν ανοίγει το στόμα του για να του βάλω φαγητό και όταν το ανοίξει το περισσότερο το φτεινει. 

Είναι οι πρώτες του φορές που τρώει με σύριγγα, μπορεί να είναι αυτό ή κάτι άλλο παίζει? 

Χρησιμοποιώ για να τον ταΐζω σύριγγα μικρή του νοσοκομείου... 

Ακόμα ρώτησα τον εκτροφέα για το αν πρέπει να βγάζω τον αέρα μετά το φαγητό και μ είπε δεν είναι ανάγκη επειδή έχει ήδη μεγαλώσει αρκετά και δεν δημιουργεί αέρα.. 

Και τέλος μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι εργαλεία Χρησιμοποιάτε, και ποιο σημαντικό πώς φτιάχνεται την κρέμα για να είναι 39 βαθμοί και πως την διατηρητε τοσο? 

Σας παρακαλώ είναι επείγον για αυτό απαντήστε μου και στα 3, ούτως ώστε αν χρειάζεται να αγοράσω κατι να παω να το πάρω μόλις σχολασω.

----------


## olga

Ισως το ότι δεν τρωει να οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχει αδειάσει ο προλοβός του δηλαδή δεν έχει χωνέψει αυτό που έχει φάει. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει για πολλούς λόγους (κρυα κρεμα, πολύ πηχτή). Ο πρόλοβος πρέπει να αδειάζει μια φορά το 24ωρο τουλάχιστον. πριν το ξαναταίσεις θα έλεγα να τσεκάρεις αν έχει χωνέψει κοιτάζωντας τον πρόλοβο και να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία. 

Αν είναι η πρώτη φορά που τρωει με συριγγα ειναι λογικό να μην την δέχεται ευκολα γιατί δεν την έχει συνηθίσει.

Αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία στο τάισμα ίσως να έχει μπει αέρας στο προλοβό.

Για να φτιάξεις την κρέμα χρειάζεσαι θερμόμετρο για να δεις αν ειναι στους 39 βαθμούς. Την φτιάχνεις με ζεστό νερό και την αφήνεις να πέσει στους 39. μετά για να την κρατήσεις ζεστή μπορείς να την βάλεις σε ένα μπολ με νερό στους 40 βαθμούς. Αν σου κρυωσει δεν την δίνεις παγωμενη την βάζεις σε ζεστό νερό για ξαναζεσταθει. Διαβασε και το αρθρο για το ταισμα νεοσσων στο χερι θα σε βοηθείσει

----------


## Gkontos

Έφυγα από την δουλεία και ξανά δοκίμασα τώρα..  Αν και με δυσκόλεψε έφαγε σίγουρα 3-4ml

Ανεβάζω φωτογραφία για να μιυ πείτε αν εφαε καλά και αυτό με το ποβολο



Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## olga

Η φωτογραφία αυτή ειναι πριν ή μετά που έφαγε? Φαίνεται να έχει λίγο φαί μέσα.

----------


## Gkontos

Μετά που έφαγε... 
Αλλά έφαγε γύρω στα 4ml δεν είναι λίγα για parrotlet? 
Τι πρέπει να κάνω για τον αέρα? 
Η κοιλιά του είναι καλή? Είναι χορτάτος? 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## olga

Πόσα γραμμάρια είναι το πουλάκι? Μου φαινεται πως δεν έχει φάει αρκετά αλλά επειδή ειναι parrotlet περιμενε να σου απαντήσει και κάποιος άλλος για το αν είναι λίγα τα ml. Υπολόγιζε πως κάθε φορά θα πρέπει να τρώει περίπου το 10% του βαρους του.

Για τον αέρα θα σηκώσεις το κεφάλι του ψηλά και θα πιέσεις ελαφρά τον αέρα, πρόσεχε μην του προκαλέσεις εμετο. Κοιτα πρώτα με ένα φακό αν έχει αέρα μέσα. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην πιέσεις την τροφή γιατί μπορεί να πνιγεί. Στο αρθρο για το τάισμα τα λέει πιο αναλυτικά.

----------


## e2014

πρεπει να πω οτι ειναι μια γλυκα..... οσο για το ταισμα,πρεπει οντως να διαβασεις το αρθρο και οτι σου πουν και τα εμπειρα μελη που γνωριζουν τη διαδικασια..... καλα αποτελεσματα ευχομαι!!!!

----------


## Gkontos

Λοιπόν μόλις τον ζυγισα τωρα,  το τέρας είναι ακριβώς 35 γραμμάρια 
Πόση ποσότητα τροφής πρέπει να τρώει κάθε φορά και πόσες φορές την μερα? 

Στέλνω νέες φωτογραφίες  :winky:  













Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## olga

Νομίζω πως η κατάλληλη ποσότητα ειναι 3,5 ml  περίπου, αλλά καλύτερα περίμενε να σου πει και κάποιος που ξέρει απο Parrotlets.

----------


## Gkontos

Προσπάθεισα να το  ταισω τώρα σχεδόν 5 ώρες μετά την τελευταία φορά αλλα πάλι δεν θέλει με το ζόρι του εδωσα 1,5ml... 
Όμως τώρα κάθομαι στον καναπέ και δαγκώνει το χέρι μου και την  κουβερτουλα.. 
Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να θέλει σπόρια? 

Υ. Γ.  Να δαγκώνει επειδή φοβάται δεν πιστεύω γιατί κοιμάται στο χέρι μου,  ξυπνα και δαγκώνει 

Υ. Γ. 2. Είναι γεννημένο 16/2

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vasilakis13

Δαγκώνει λόγω ηλικίας πιστεύω, από περιέργεια.  Δεν κάνει ήχους για να ζητήσει φαι ?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gkontos

Όχι δεν έχω ακούσει ήχους 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mitsman

Σε παρακαλω παρα πολυ πες μου 2-3 πραγματα!
1. ο εκτροφέας καθε ποτε σου ειπε να ταιζεις?
2. ποση ποσοτητα σου ειπε να δινεις?
3. τι αναλογια κρέμας νερου?

----------


## Gkontos

> Σε παρακαλω παρα πολυ πες μου 2-3 πραγματα!
> 1. ο εκτροφέας καθε ποτε σου ειπε να ταιζεις?
> 2. ποση ποσοτητα σου ειπε να δινεις?
> 3. τι αναλογια κρέμας νερου?


1. 3-4 φορές την μερα 
2. Όσο τρώει (δεν μου είπε για ml) 
3. Απλά μου έδειξε... 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mitsman

Παρε ενα τετραδιο και θα το ζυγιζεις καθε φορα πριν το ταισεις.... θα το ταιζεις οταν σχεδον εχει αδειασει ο προλοβος και θα αφηνεις το βραδυ ενα διαστημα 7- 8 ωρων για να χωνεψει εντελως την κρεμα του!!!!
Θα του δινεις το 10% του βαρους του και ετσι δεν θα μπερδευτεις ποτε!

Πως φτιαχνουμε την κρεμα και πως την διατηρουμε σε σωστη θερμοκρασια!
την κρεμα θα την φτιαχνεις σε αναλογια 1 σκονη 2- 2,5 νερο.
Θα εχεις δυο ποτηρακια, ενα μικρο και ενα μεγαλυτερο να χωραει το μικρο μεσα σε αυτο!
στο μικρο ποτηρακι θα βαζεις την κρεμα σου και στο μεγαλο νερο βραστο νερο, οταν φτιαχνεις την κρεμα σου θα την βαζεις οπως ειναι με το μικρο ποτηρακι μεσα στο μεγαλο για να την κραταει ζεστη για οση διαρκεια ταιζεις!

Θα ζεστανεις νερο λοιπον και οταν αυτο αρχισει να βραζει λιιιγοοο θα παρεις το νερακι και θα φτιαξεις την κρεμα σου
οσο θα φτιαχνεις την κρεμα θα αφηνεις το υπολοιπο νερο να βραζει!

οταν εισαι ετοιμος με την κρεμα θα ριξεις το βραστο νερο στο μεγαλο ποτηρι, τοσο ωστε οταν βαλεις το μικρο ποτηρι μεσα να μην μπει το νερο στο μικρο ποτηρι!
θα τραβηξεις με την συριγγα και θα ριξεις κρεμα στον καρπο σου, θελουμε να σε ζεσταινει αλλα να μην σε καιει η κρεμα...

Εχεις καποια αποροια?

----------


## Gkontos

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ φίλε μου..  Θα σας ενημερώσω αύριο για νεότερα.. 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gkontos

Σήμερα το πρωί πάλι δεν έφαγε.. 
Η κρεμα μου είναι η CeDe υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να μην του αρέσει? 
Να δοκιμάσω άλλη κρέμα? 

Και κάτι τελευταίο οταν δεν θέλει να φάει αλλά πρέπει να φάει να τον πιέζω? Να προσπαθήσω να του βαλω και τα 3ml με την μία ή θα το πνηξω? 

Τέλος πως καταλαβαίνω ιτι έχει αέρα το στομαχακι του και που πιέζω για να βγει?


Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## olga

Γιαννη καλημέρα! Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει την συγκεκριμένη κρέμα για να σου πω..

Όταν τον ταίζεις κανονικά θα πρέπει να κάνει έναν ήχο και να κουνά το κεφάλι του πάνω κάτω ρυθμικά, υπάρχει περίπτωση αν τον πιέσεις να φάει να πνιγεί. Αν δεν έχει ξαναταιστεί με κρέμα ίσως να οφείλεται σε αυτό το ότι δεν την δέχεται. 

Δεν κοιτάς στο στομάχι για αέρα, κοιτάς στον πρόλοβο, αν έχει και τον φωτίσεις με ένα φακό θα φαίνεται σαν μπαλονάκι που έχει μέσα τροφή και αέρα. Για να τον βγάλεις θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός ώστε να μην πιέσεις το φαί και κάνει εμετό. Ανασηκώνεις το κεφάλι προς τα πάνω και πιέζεις ελαφρά το σημείο που έχει αέρα για να ρευτεί. Τα γράφει και στο άρθρο για το τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι.

----------


## Gkontos

Έλα παιδιά άλλαξα την τροφή και έφαγε κανονικά  :Big Grin:  
Έφαγε 4ml

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gkontos

Όλγα μου και όλα τα παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ που με βοηθάτε 


Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## olga

Μπράβο! Τι τροφή έδωσες? Πρόσεχε μην το παραταίσεις!

----------


## Gkontos

Αυτήν που λέει στο φόρουμ.. Exact ή κάτι τέτοιο 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gkontos

Έχω πολύ ευχάριστα νέα και είμαι φοβερά χαρούμενος. Βρήκα τον τρόπο και την ρεουλα...  Ο σχοιρος εφαε τωρά ξανά 4 ml και ήθελε κι άλλο.. 

Ελεύθερη μετάφραση Κύπριακων
Ρεουλα - ποσότητα, τρόπος, αναλογία 
Σχοιρος - γουρούνι 

 ::  B-)  :Big Grin:

----------


## e2014

γιαννη μπραβο!!!! τελικα με τη θεληση σου την φροντιδα και τη βοηθεια των μελων εδω τα καταφερες!!!! καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι!!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## Gkontos

Αν δεν είχα την βοήθεια από τα παιδιά δεν θα τα κατάφερνα  :Happy:  

Μόλις τον ταισα τώρα, πια ζητά και απαιτεί το φαγητό του  ::  

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## e2014

αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο κι ευχαριστο!!!! ολα μια χαρα θα πανε λοιπον!!!! και μετα θα το καμαρωνεις!!!!

----------


## Gkontos

Το εύχομαι φίλε μου 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sammu

δυστυχως τωρα ειδα τα μηνυματα σου για να σε βοηθουσα νωριτερα, ειχα /εχω τρεξιματα και δεν μπαινω συχνα. να σου ζησει ο φιλαρακος σου! ειναι μια γλυκα.. ειναι ηδη αρκετα μεγαλος και αφου τρωει κανονικα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. συνηθως στον ενα μηνα δηλαδη 4η εβδομαδα εισαι στα 3  γευματα (πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ) αλλα παντα να προσεχεις να αδειαζει ο προλοβος, τα 4 μλ ειναι καλα, αν ομως ειναι τελειως αδειος ο προλοβος μπορει να φαει και περισσοτερο. ετσι θα καταλαβεις οτι ειναι ετοιμος για 2 ταισματα. 

στις 35-40 μερες ξεκινανε τα σπορια και τοτε χανουν το ενδιαφερον τους για την κρεμα, οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι μεγαλωσαν. εχε υποψην σου οτι θα αρχισει να δοκιμασει τα φτερα του σιγα σιγα οποτε να εχεις το νου σου που τον αφηνεις ωστε να μην χτυπησει πουθενα..ειναι πολυ περιεργα και θα σου προτεινα αν δεν ειναι καποιος μαζι του να τον εχεις σε περιορισμενο χωρο.

ειναι και αργα και δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο, οτι αλλο θελεις ρωτας  :Happy:  

καλο βραδυ, αντιγονη

----------


## Gkontos

Αντιγόνη μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ... 

Τώρα με το που με βλέπει ανοίγει το στόμα του και ζητάει φαγητό  :Happy:  

Τώρα του δίνω 4 φορές (7:30, 13:30, 18:30 και 12:00)

Είναι γεννημένο 16.2 αρα 29 ημερών. 

Τώρα τον εχω σε ενα κουτί παπουτσιών, πότε να το βάλω στο κλουβάκι? 

Πότε να δώσω 3 γεύματα και πότε να τα σταματήσω? 

Και τέλος ποία είναι η καλύτερη τροφή να του αγοράσω? 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mitsman

Αν νομιζεις οτι μπορει να σταθει σε κλαδακι τοτε πρεπει να τον βαλεις στο κλουβακι απο τωρα!
Η καλυτερη κρεμα θεωρειται η Kaytee της εχακτ
Θα του σταματησεις την κρεμα ΜΟΝΟ οταν σταματησει να την ζηταει!

----------


## sammu

συμφωνω με τον mitsman
 να τον βαλεις σε κλουβι αν στεκεται στα ποδαρακια του. να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα χτυπησει πουθενα.. βεβαια συνηθως το καταλαβαινεις οτι ετοιμαζονται για πρωτες πτησεις επειδη κουνανε πολυ πολυ γρηγορα τα φτερα τους. αλλα καμια φορα πχ αν πεινανε και σε δουν πετανε και ερχονται πανω σου, ή πηδανε απο το ταπερ   :Happy:  ειναι καλυτερο να παρεις τα μετρα σου. 

οσο για την κρεμα και εγω οταν μεγαλωνω μωρα δινω την Kaytee της εξακτ αλλα επειδη δεν εχω δωσει αλλη ισως δεν ειμαι αντικειμενικη και πρεπει να σου απαντησει και καποιος αλλος που εχει μετρο συγρκισης.

τελος για τα ταισματα πιστευω οτι αν φαει πχ 5-7 μλ στο πρωτο γευμα δεν θα αδειασει ο προλοβος μεχρι τη μια και μιση, αρα θα καταλαβεις οτι πρεπει να γινονται πιο αραια, δηλαδη να κανεις τα γευματα τρια  , μετα δυο κτλ. Σταματας μολις σταματησει μονο του, οταν φανε τα σπορακια τους μετα δεν δειχνουν κανενα ενδιαφερον για την κρεμα.

να εισαι πολυ περηφανος που καταφερες και κρατησες τον μικρο σου στη ζωη χωρις καθολου πειρα γιατι πχ εγω αν δεν ειχα αναγκαστει να το κανω δεν θα το ξεκινουσα με τιποτα. επισης για να λεμε ολη την αληθεια να εισαι και πολυ επιφυλακτικος με τον πετσοπα, και τον καθε πετσοπα που δινει μωρακι τοσο μικρο σε ατομο χωρις πειρα και με μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να μην τα καταφερει απλα για να πουλησει. 

να θυμασαι οτι η σχεση που θα εχεις με τον μικρο σου δεν ξεκιναει απο το ταισμα αλλα απο την καθημερινη επαφη σου μαζι του..

σας ευχομαι να εχετε μια υπεροχη ζωη μαζι. οποια πληροφορια θες ή βοηθεια μιλαμε  :Happy:

----------


## Gkontos

+Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ, πάντως τώρα με το που με βλέπει ενθουσιάζεται και ζητάει αμέσως φαγητό..  Μόλις φάει και μετά με ξεχνά το σκατό  ::  

Τον έβαλα στο δακτύλο μου στέκεται λίγο και μετά χάνει την ισορροπία του... 

Σήμερα του έβαλα και λίγα σποράκια στο κουτί του και ρα επεξεργαζοταν.  Πάντως είναι πολύ περίεργος.. 

Εδώ λίγες σημερινές φωτογραφίες, αν καταφέρω θα βάλω και βίντεο. 









Πώς βάζω βίντεο? 

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gardelius

*Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*

----------


## kostas0206

Πωπωπω κουκλος!!!
Θα περνατε φινα μαζι!

Μπραβο που καταφερες να ανταπεξελθεις στα ταισματα ως "πρωταρης" που εισαι! Να περνατε καλα μαζι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## e2014

ειναι απιθανοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!! μπραβο σου!!!! τα πας πολυ καλα!!!! ευχομαι και ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα εχετε υπεροχες στιγμες μαζι!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Απίθανος ειναι φίλε μου, τέλειος! Να τον χαίρεσαι!

----------


## binary

Να το χαίρεσαι το πουλάκι, και να είστε και οι 2 *πάντα καλά!*

----------

